# Fake or real Giant?



## Danny Tan (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi everyone.
I am neither a bike enthusiast nor bike expert. Which is why I am here asking for advice.
I am looking to get a bike for daily commutation to work (about 10km), and I saw a 2nd-hand ad, Giant bike selling for only $200. 
it say OEM from China. 

I have a few suspicions on whether is it a real Giant
1. It is too cheap
2. Has been posted for 9 days and not sold yet
3. Saw that it is from China

I am from Singapore (asia) btw. 

I hope to hear some advice from you all here.
Btw, please do not ask me technical stuff, cos as mentioned, I am not a pro cyclist and do not have much knowledge abt bikes.
I am unsure of the model too.

These photos are all I have and only know that it is 21-speed, OEM from China

appreciate all your comments/replies


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd guess it's a fake. Manufacturers usually don't put their brand name on the fork, and this guy did. I'd try and find something local or from a trusted website.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Fake. 

That fork is on the level of the cheapest big box store bikes based on the arch support and the seriously cheap looking wiper seals. 

schraeder valves on the tubes, while giant always uses presta except for a few of the ultra cheap kids bikes.

I've never seen a kickstand on a giant unless it was an ultra cheap kids bike

No pictures of the drivetrain. I'd make a bet it's a 7-speed at best. 

Seatpost uses a bolt on clamp common on the cheapest of the box store bikes. I've never seen one on a giant, ever.


----------



## Danny Tan (Jul 8, 2015)

hey AshevilleMtbiker, thanks for your reply. really appreciate it. 
I was surfing the official Giant website, and it seems like they do have Giant on the fork of some of their bikes.
The tricky thing is that the seller is not telling me the model of the bike. but instead, kept asking me to go view and test the bike.

So, I should be checking out the bike physically sometime this week. Are there any pointers to know if it's a real or fake Giant?


----------



## Danny Tan (Jul 8, 2015)

hey watts888,
wow...that was a real detailed analysis! (at least to me)
now that you've mentioned the points, it really made sense to me. 
I only understood the kickstand point, and I totally agree with that. (yeah, I really am a bike newbie. lol )
your answer totally convinced me not to waste my time to go take a look. lol

thanks a lot man!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Danny Tan said:


> hey AshevilleMtbiker, thanks for your reply. really appreciate it.
> I was surfing the official Giant website, and it seems like they do have Giant on the fork of some of their bikes.
> The tricky thing is that the seller is not telling me the model of the bike. but instead, kept asking me to go view and test the bike.
> 
> So, I should be checking out the bike physically sometime this week. Are there any pointers to know if it's a real or fake Giant?


Does it really matter? A $200 beater is a $200 beater, regardless of who's name is on the top tube (or fork). If you rode it and liked it, but then determined it's a "fake" Giant, would that be a show-stopper?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

With those level of components, you can buy a comparable brand new bike for $120 at a box store, with warranty and the option to return. I'd keep looking for better quality.


----------



## Danny Tan (Jul 8, 2015)

hey net worker,
lol...u made a good point. I guess the quality would be compromised if it's a fake. 
but then again, I am not intending to spend too much. 
so I guess your point is legit. lol
thanks!


----------



## Danny Tan (Jul 8, 2015)

watts888 said:


> With those level of components, you can buy a comparable brand new bike for $120 at a box store, with warranty and the option to return. I'd keep looking for better quality.


yes, I saw some bikes, the brand is Aleoca, selling at stores for $160
i guess the reason why i am asking here is to compare these 2 bikes.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

The only way for you to find out if it's real or fake now, is to get the serial number of the bike and call and verify it with Giant. See if the seller will give you that. If he rests it, which I'm sure he will, it's pretty much a fake.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is the lowest you should go if you're looking at riding trails. 8-speed drivetrain
AB2624-MZAD13 | Aleoca

If you just want a simple bike that's good and will last for a litle while, this one would probably work. both will be better than the "giant" listed above.
AB2621-FXTD12 | Aleoca

If you are only planning on road riding, like the looks of it, and still want to check out the fake bike from above, it'll probably work. I would bring a magnet along to check if the frame was steel or aluminum. The bikes I linked to above are aluminum, and will weigh less than a steel frame. When possible, get aluminum.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

100% fake

easy enough to tell in the pics, there are many clues


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

incredibly fake... and rather ugly/cheesy, in my opinion.


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

GIANT STYLE! Buy for choose! ATX777!!!!!!

YEAH baby.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

since when do they paint the chainring white?

I have to say fake.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

OP,
If you are looking for something to commute with, then look at a hybrid style bike. It will be more efficient than a mtn bike.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

kyle242gt said:


> GIANT STYLE! Buy for choose! ATX777!!!!!!
> 
> YEAH baby.


Also available:
CANNONDULE
SPESHIALIZED
TREC
MONGEESE
and
SCHWING

You can almost hear the metal ping as it starts cracking.


----------



## Danny Tan (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey all, thanks for your replies!
yeah, I've confirmed with the seller, that it is a fake giant. (yeah, why didn't I ask him this question from the start. LOL)



ziscwg said:


> OP,
> If you are looking for something to commute with, then look at a hybrid style bike. It will be more efficient than a mtn bike.


I will be getting a hybrid fixie, (customised by another online seller) which I heard is much lighter and easier to maintain. 
and it will also be within my budget. 
he will also be making it easy for me to pedal up slopes. it was all technical, lol.

appreciate all your help!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tan said:


> hey AshevilleMtbiker, thanks for your reply. really appreciate it.
> I was surfing the official Giant website, and it seems like they do have Giant on the fork of some of their bikes.
> The tricky thing is that the seller is not telling me the model of the bike. but instead, kept asking me to go view and test the bike.
> 
> So, I should be checking out the bike physically sometime this week. Are there any pointers to know if it's a real or fake Giant?


Email the pics to Giant and see what they say.


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

Besides the spoke nipple, tires, and seat cover, was there anything that wasn't white on that bike? Yikes.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Danny Tan said:


> I will be getting a hybrid fixie


What?

you say you are a total beginner, looking for a commuter.........and you are going to a fixie? not something l think many people would recommend.
If it is indeed a fixie, you realise it wont have any brakes.......


----------



## Danny Tan (Jul 8, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> What?
> 
> you say you are a total beginner, looking for a commuter.........and you are going to a fixie? not something l think many people would recommend.
> If it is indeed a fixie, you realise it wont have any brakes.......


yup, I'm a beginner in buying bikes, or knowing what to look for in a bike, bike parts etc...not a beginner in cycling though. guess it should be fine for me?
I think that should be your concern for me right? fixie isn't a good ride for beginner cyclists?

yup, I know it does not have brakes. but that guy that I'm buying from, is going to install brakes to it. so in a way, it's kinda customised?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Danny Tan said:


> yup, I'm a beginner in buying bikes, or knowing what to look for in a bike, bike parts etc...not a beginner in cycling though. guess it should be fine for me?
> I think that should be your concern for me right? fixie isn't a good ride for beginner cyclists?
> 
> yup, I know it does not have brakes. but that guy that I'm buying from, is going to install brakes to it. so in a way, it's kinda customised?


I wouldn't recommend a fixie for a beginner even if it has brakes on it.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Just buy what you like. Don't cry if you get a lemon. You've been warned. :nono:


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

cmg71 said:


> What?
> 
> you say you are a total beginner, looking for a commuter.........and you are going to a fixie? not something l think many people would recommend.
> If it is indeed a fixie, you realise it wont have any brakes.......


many have them now, but some still don't have a free hub. It's full on track style for our new rider here if he gets one of those.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Danny Tan said:


> yup, I'm a beginner in buying bikes, or knowing what to look for in a bike, bike parts etc...not a beginner in cycling though.


by that you mean you are bike fit? you have good finess (cardio)? you have strong/good leg muscles? and you have the cycling skills to handle a bicycle in an emergency situation (while your legs are spinning)?

I dont know you personally, I dont know your fitness/strength/skill levels, but I read you are a beginner wanting to commute to work daily.

When I hear "beginner", I usually never hear "fixie" after it, unless the story goes on to describe blown out knees and/or multiple crashes.

either way its your money, and I wish you well.
rubber side down my friend


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Danny Tan said:


> yup, I'm a beginner in buying bikes, or knowing what to look for in a bike, bike parts etc...not a beginner in cycling though. guess it should be fine for me?
> I think that should be your concern for me right? fixie isn't a good ride for beginner cyclists?
> 
> yup, I know it does not have brakes. but that guy that I'm buying from, is going to install brakes to it. so in a way, it's kinda customised?


If you ride some, you could make a go of it on a fixie. They are light and fun to whip around. If you get a brake and the gearing is good for you, have at it.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> many have them now


brakes? ok fair enough, I didnt know that



ziscwg said:


> but some still don't have a free hub


my thinking is: if it has a free hub it aint no fixie :skep:

or am I totally missing something?


----------

